# Adjusting boiler pressure on Rocket Evo?



## Sofmonk

hi,

Fairly member here and would appreciate your advice!! I have been using my Rocket Evo for a few months now and although I am happy with the factory setting, at times, I feel the steam pressure is not powerful enough!

I'm aware that by increasing the pressure, I will need to perform cooling flush more regularly.

The boiler pressure idles around 1.1 bar, has anyone increased the pressure on their machine? if so, can you suggest the a good starting point?

Many thanks


----------



## CallumT

Rocket machines have plenty of steam power, capacity of steam and things like the power of the stock heating element in there is a tad disappointing at times. (Cup heating only really)

On HX machines pressure stat settings are usually quoted as the cut off pressure I ran mine at 1.2 cut off if I remember correctly. I wouldn't go much higher as espresso is more important to get right on the HX especially when you haven't mentioned what you ideal situation would be in terms of steaming.

But I'll cut to the chase - how much milk are you trying to steam? What tip are you currently utilising to steam?

Possibly changing those will do you more of a favour than upping the boiler pressure especially considering the knock on effect to the HX loop.

But in terms of delivery of steam I preferred my rocket to a GB5 for a long time until I tweaked the pid's settings. A lovely combination of power, controllability and speed of heating.

Hope that's some food for thought!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sofmonk

Hi, thank you for your detailed response.

I use a 20oz pitcher to warm milk for two lattes and I am currently using the standard two hole steam tip. Makes sense to try the steam tip set before I make any adjustments to the boiler pressure settings. Hopefully this should do the trick!!

Much appreciated...


----------



## petrf.most

1,25 bar no problem


----------

